# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Uitstrijkje van de baarmoederhals (of PAP-test) - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*1. Wat is een uitstrijkje?*  
Het uitstrijkje (of PAP-test) is een eenvoudig onderzoek om baarmoederhalskanker en voorstadia daarvan zo vroeg mogelijk op te sporen. Bij een uitstrijkje worden cellen afgenomen van het slijmvlies op de grens van baarmoederhals en baarmoedermond. In het laboratorium onderzoekt men of de cellen afwijken van normale cellen. Het uitstrijkje wordt gemaakt bij klachten en in het kader van de voortijdige opsporing van baarmoederhalskanker (screening of bevolkingsonderzoek). Met het uitstrijkje zijn namelijk ook veranderingen aan de baarmoederhals te ontdekken als er nog géén klachten zijn. 

*
2. Waarom worden uitstrijkjes gemaakt?* 
Uitstrijkjes worden gemaakt om te onderzoeken of u een voorstadium van baarmoederhalskanker (of cervixkanker) hebt. Bij een normaal uitstrijkje is de kans op baarmoederhalskanker heel klein. Bij een voorstadium is er een kleine kans dat zich later baarmoederhalskanker ontwikkelt. Een eenvoudige behandeling van zo’n voorstadium kan een grote operatie voor kanker vele jaren later voorkomen. Men schat dat in België jaarlijks 1400 gevallen van baarmoederhalskanker vermeden worden door screening met het klassieke uitstrijkje. Toch zijn er elk jaar nog 700 vrouwen bij wie baarmoederhalskanker vastgesteld wordt. Meer dan een derde zal daaraan ook overlijden. Slechts 59% van de vrouwen tussen 25 en 64 jaar neemt regelmatig deel aan cervixkankerscreening door middel van een uitstrijkje via hun gynaecoloog of huisarts. Bij de andere 41 % wordt zelden of nooit een uitstrijkje genomen. Bij vrouwen die zich wel laten testen, is er dikwijls sprake van overscreening: in principe volstaat één uitstrijkje per drie jaar terwijl dat nu vaak jaarlijks gebeurt. De interval van drie jaar laat toe om meer dan 90% van de potentieel oncogene (kwaadaardige) letsels op te sporen. Een jaarlijkse frequentie geeft slechts een minieme stijging. (zie ook artikel : Het Humaan Papillomavirus (HPV) en baarmoederhalskanker (of cervixkanker) op gezondheid.be)

* 3. Bij wie wordt een uitstrijkje gemaakt?*  
In Vlaanderen wordt aanbevolen dat alle vrouwen van 25 tot 64 jaar zich om de drie jaar laten screenen met een uitstrijkje. 
• De eerste keer wordt het uitstrijkje herhaald na één jaar. 
• na 65 jaar mag worden gestopt met screenen wanneer men over twee opeenvolgende negatieve uitstrijkjes beschikt.
Via de provinciebesturen subsidieert de Vlaamse overheid de sensibilisatie van vrouwen van 25 tot en met 64 jaar om driejaarlijks een uitstrijkje van de baarmoederhalskanker te laten uitvoeren. Zij kunnen hiervoor terecht bij de huisarts of de gynaecoloog. Klachten van tussentijds bloedverlies, bloederige afscheiding of bloedverlies na gemeenschap (samenleving) kunnen een reden zijn om een extra uitstrijkje te maken, ook op jongere of oudere leeftijd. Vrouwen met HIV lopen een hoger risico op een kwaadaardige evolutie van de cellen en dus op kanker, en moeten minstens jaarlijks een uitstrijkje krijgen.
Soms zal je huisarts voorstellen om het volgende uitstrijkje vroeger te doen. Dat is nodig als er afwijkingen zijn of als het uitstrijkje moeilijk te beoordelen was (zie verder). Als bij herhaling kleine afwijkingen worden vastgesteld, of als er belangrijke afwijkingen zijn, dan zal je huisarts je doorverwijzen naar een gynaecoloog voor verder onderzoek met colcoscopie waarbij de baarmoedermond met een sterk vergrotende loep (colposcoop) wordt bekeken. Zo nodig kan de arts een stukje weefsel wegnemen (biopsie). (zie ook artikel : Gynaecologisch onderzoek , colposcopie en ev behandelingen op gezondheid.be)
*
4. Wanneer is een uitstrijkje niet aangeraden?*  
• Totale hysterectomie, Na totale hysterectomie (wegname van de baarmoeder) voor goedaardige aandoeningen worden geen screeningsuitstrijkjes meer afgenomen. Bij hysterectomie omwille van kwaadaardige cellen, wordt geval per geval bekeken of een screening nodig is.
• Wanneer verdachte afwijkingen van het slijmvlies van de baarmoederhals worden vastgsteld, wordt geen uitstrijkje gedaan, maar zal de arts verwijzen naar een gynaecoloog voor een biopsie onder colposcopische controle.
Het uitstrijkje wordt uitgesteld:
• Bij menstruatie of dervings- of doorbraakbloedingen;
• In geval van vaginale ontsteking of infectie
• Bij ernstige genitale atrofie (menopauze). Eerst wordt een korte hormonale substitutietherapie aanbevolen.
• Tijdens zwangerschap en borstvoeding: de screening wordt uitgesteld tot zes maanden na de zwangerschap of borstvoeding.
• Bij recent gebruik van ontsmettingscrème of -vloeistof, glijmiddel, vaginale medicatie (minder dan 48 uren voordien),
vaginale douche (minder dan 24 uren voordien), voorafgaande colposcopie met azijnzuur (minder dan 24
uren vooraf).
• Ingeval het vorige uitstrijkje minder dan drie maanden geleden heeft plaatsgevonden.
• Wanneer cervixchirurgie minder dan drie maanden geleden
heeft plaatsgevonden: reparatieve veranderingen
aanleiding kunnen geven tot vals-positieve resultaten.
• Bij radiotherapie 
*
5. Hoe wordt een uitstrijkje gemaakt?* 
U neemt u plaats op een onderzoekstoel met uw benen gespreid. De arts brengt een speculum (eendenbek) in de schede (vagina) in. Hierna wordt het speculum geopend. Zo wordt de baarmoederhals - het onderste deel van de baarmoeder - zichtbaar. Er is meer dan één manier waarop de arts cellen van de baarmoederhals kan weghalen. Het kan onder andere met een houten spatel of een speciaal borsteltje. Vaak worden beide methoden gecombineerd. Na de afname krijgen de cellen een speciale behandeling om hen goed te kunnen onderzoeken. Als het uitstrijkje klaar is, wordt het met de microscoop onderzocht om eventuele vroegtijdige afwijkingen op te sporen.

*
6. Wat voelt u bij het maken van een uitstrijkje?*  
Over het algemeen is het maken van een uitstrijkje niet pijnlijk, maar het inbrengen van het speculum en het afnemen van de cellen kan wel kortdurend een onaangenaam gevoel geven. Soms bloedt de baarmoederhals na het maken van het uitstrijkje. Dit kan geen kwaad. Het bloedverlies stopt meestal binnen een dag. Een volle blaas of darm geeft soms een vervelend gevoel. Als het speculum geopend wordt, drukt het tegen de blaas en darm aan. Het is daarom verstandig eerst naar het toilet te gaan. Als u nog nooit gemeenschap hebt gehad en ook nooit tampons hebt gebruikt, is het maagdenvlies niet opgerekt. Het maken van een uitstrijkje is dan moeilijk, en veel artsen vinden het dan niet noodzakelijk. Het is belangrijk dat u de tijd vraagt en krijgt om de spieren rond de schede zoveel mogelijk te ontspannen. Sommige vrouwen vinden het plezierig met een spiegel mee te kijken, zodat zij zien hoe de baarmoederhals er uitziet.

* 7. Wat onderzoekt men bij een uitstrijkje?*  
 Normale baarmoederhals (gezien door een speculum)
Bij een uitstrijkje worden de cellen uit de baarmoederhals onderzocht.
De baarmoederhals is bekleed met twee soorten cellen.
• Plaveiselcellen; Dit zijn een soort platte cellen, die de wand van de vagina (schede) en de buitenkant van de baarmoederhals bekleden.
• Endocervicale cellen of cylindercellen; Het kanaaltje in de baarmoederhals naar de binnenkant van de baarmoederholte is bekleed met cellen die slijm maken. Deze cellen van de binnenkant (endo) van de baarmoederhals (cervix) worden endocervicale cellen of cylindercellen genoemd.
Vijf à tien procent van de invasieve cervixcarcinomen is van endocervicale oorsprong. Negentig procent van de tumoren gaat uit van de plaveiselcellen. Bij een uitstrijkje bekijkt men in het laboratorium of beide soorten cellen aanwezig zijn en hoe ze er uitzien. Ook ziet men soms of er aanwijzingen zijn voor een infectie of ontsteking door bacteriën of virussen.

----------


## Luuss0404

*8. Wat betekent een afwijkend uitstrijkje?* 
 
Baarmoederhalskanker (gezien door een speculum)
Een afwijkend resultaat betekent dat in uw uitstrijkje enkele afwijkende baarmoederhalscellen zijn aangetroffen. Meestal zijn dit milde veranderingen en wil dit niet zeggen dat u kanker heeft. Het is echter wel een waarschuwingsteken dat zorgvuldige vervolgcontroles nodig zijn.
Vervolgcontrole van een afwijkend uitstrijkje kan inhouden dat een herhalingsuitstrijkje of een nauwkeuriger onderzoek van de baarmoederhals nodig is. Afwijkende baarmoederhalscellen die niet vanzelf verdwijnen of ernstig afwijkend zijn, moeten worden verwijderd om de kans dat zich baarmoederhalskanker ontwikkelt, te verlagen.
• Soms worden afwijkende of atypische plaveiselcellen aangetroffen waarvan men niet duidelijk de betekenis kan definiëren (ASCUS, Atypical Squamous Cells of Undetermined Significance). Het uitstrijkje wordt dan na drie tot zes maanden herhaald. Hetzelfde geldt wanneer een lichte afwijking aan de cylindercellen (AGUS, of Atypical Glandular cells of Undetermined Significance) wordt vastgesteld.
• Ook als er in het uitstrijkje afwijkingen gezien worden aan de plaveiselcellen die overeenstemmen met een klein of laaggradig letsel (L-SIL, Low-grade Squamous Intraepithelial Lesion), zal een nieuw uitstrijkje worden afgenomen. Indien het resultaat bevestigd wordt, zal uw arts u verwijzen naar de gynaecoloog voor verder onderzoek. Men noemt dit ook lichte dysplasie van de plaveiselcel of CIN I (Cervical Intra-Epitheal Neoplasie, of abnormale weefsels in de bovenste lagen van de baarmoederhals).
• Indien na ASCUS of L-SIL het eerste herhalingsuitstrijkje normaal is, wordt een tweede herhalingsuitstrijkje na twaalf maanden gemaakt. Is dit tweede controle-uitstrijkje normaal, dan kan men overgaan tot het normale driejaarlijkse screeningsschema.
• Is het eerste of tweede herhalingsuitstrijkje abnormaal, dan wordt verwezen naar de gynaecoloog voor een colposcopie.
• Indien een belangrijke of hooggradige afwijking aan de plaveiselcellen (H-SIL, High-grade Squamous Intraepithelial Lesion) of een plaveiselcelkanker wordt vastgesteld, zal onmiddellijk naar de gynaecoloog worden verwezen voor verder onderzoek en behandeling. Men spreekt in dit geval ook van: CIN II (matige dysplasie), CIN III (ernstige dysplasie) en CIS (Carcinoma in situ) .
Graad Betekenis
CIN1 Licht abnormale baarmoederhalscellen
CIN2 Matig abnormale baarmoederhalscellen
CIN3 Sterk abnormale baarmoederhalscellen
CIN1: Meer dan de helft van de vrouwen met dit resultaat behoeft geen behandeling aangezien de abnormale cellen waarschijnlijk spontaan gaan verdwijnen.
CIN2: Er is meer kans dat abnormale cellen ingedeeld als CIN2 gaan ontaarden. Bijgevolg zullen vrouwen met dit resultaat doorgaans aangeraden worden terug te komen voor een behandeling om het abnormale gebied te verwijderen en zodoende de kans op het ontwikkelen van baarmoederhalskanker te verminderen.
CIN3: Er is veel kans dat abnormale cellen ingedeeld als CIN3 gaan ontaarden. Bijgevolg zullen alle vrouwen met dit resultaat aangeraden worden terug te komen voor een behandeling om het abnormale gebied te verwijderen en zodoende de kans op het ontwikkelen van baarmoederhalskanker te verminderen.
• Ook wanneer in het uitstrijkje afwijkende kliercellen uit het endometrium (baarmoederslijmvlies) worden gevonden, dan zal steeds verder onderzoek door de gynaecoloog nodig zijn.
Slechts een deel van de celafwijkingen die via een uitstrijkje kunnen vastgesteld worden, evolueren naar een invasieve kanker. Vooral laaggradige letsels kunnen stabiel blijven en soms spontaan verdwijnen en behandeling is vaak niet nodig. Omdat ze echter wel degelijk een risico betekenen, moeten ze van dichtbij opgevolgd worden en eventueel behandeld worden. Wanneer de afwijking blijft bestaan of ernstiger is, is colposcopie, een nauwkeurig gynaecologisch onderzoek van de baarmoederhals, noodzakelijk. De arts gebruikt daartoe een optische microscoop, een colposcoop, om het baarmoederhalsweefsel te verlichten en te vergroten zodat de weefselafwijkingen beter zichtbaar worden. Dit onderzoek kan als ietwat onaangenaam worden ervaren, maar het duurt doorgaans maar vijf tot tien minuten. Tijdens de colposcopie kan de arts beslissen om een klein weefselstaal van de baarmoederhals te nemen voor ander onderzoek. Deze afname van een weefselstaal wordt een biopsie genoemd. Voor deze ingreep wordt de baarmoederhals doorgaans verdoofd met een plaatselijk anestheticum voordat het staal voor onderzoek wordt afgenomen. Dit kan krampen of lichte pijn en een lichte bloeding na de ingreep veroorzaken, maar deze symptomen zijn absoluut normaal. Colposcopie zal uitwijzen of behandeling nodig is. Vroege ingrepen zijn zeer succesvol en de meeste vrouwen ondervinden daarna geen problemen meer. Deze behandelingen hebben in het algemeen geen effect op de mogelijkheid om kinderen te baren. Hoe vroeger met de behandeling begonnen wordt, hoe groter de slaagkans. Van alle CIN1-letsels evolueert naar schatting 1% naar invasieve kanker, bij 60% verminderen de letsels, 30% blijft stabiel en 10% kent een verloop naar CIN3. Van de CIN2-letsels evolueert 5% naar invasief kanker, 40% vermindert, 40% blijft stabiel en 20% evolueert naar CIN3. Van de CIN3-letsels evolueert 12 tot 22% naar invasief kanker, 33% vermindert, de overige 50% blijft stabiel. Het spontaan verdwijnen van CIN-letsels treedt vooral op bij jonge vrouwen. Wanneer de kanker microscopisch is (micro-invasief) ligt de kans op genezing dicht bij 100%. Wanneer enkel de baarmoederhals is getroffen, schommelen de genezingskansen tussen de 80 en 85%. De kansen op genezing zijn kleiner naarmate de kanker groter is.
*
9. Kan men met een uitstrijkje ook een infectie met het humaan papillomavirus (HPV) opsporen?*  
Met het klassieke uitstrijkje (PAP smear) kan men alleen de aanwezigheid van abnormale cellen in de baarmoederhals opsporen. Mits behandeling kan men op die manier voorkomen dat een invasieve kanker ontstaat. Er bestaan ook tests om een HPV-infectie op te sporen. Momenteel wordt in diverse landen onderzocht of zo’n HPV-test, al dan niet in combinatie met een uitstrijkje, zinvol is. Een aantal studies hebben aangetoond dat vergeleken met het klassieke uitstrijkje het testen op HPV een hogere gevoeligheid heeft (er worden meer relevante afwijkingen opgespoord) en een hogere negatief voorspellende waarde heeft (grotere zekerheid dat de afwijking niet aanwezig is). De hogere gevoeligheid en negatief voorspellende waarde gaan echter wel gepaard met een lagere positief voorspellende waarde (dat de afwijking aanwezig is). Momenteel zijn er onvoldoende bewijzen voor het nut van het screenen op HPV bij alle vrouwen of voor het vervangen van het klassieke uitstrijkje door de HPV test. Als uit een HPV test blijkt dat de vrouw drager is van het HPV virus, kan dit bij haar en haar partner bovendien onnodige ongerustheid en onzekerheid veroorzaken. Nochtans verdwijnen de meeste HPV infecties spontaan en wijst de aanwezigheid van het virus niet noodzakelijk op een beginnende baarmoederhalskanker. Voorlopig is het nut van de HPV test enkel aangetoond als aanvulling op het klassieke uitstrijkje, namelijk de zeldzame keer dat het resultaat van het uitstrijkje onduidelijk is (het testen op HPV kan dan helpen om die vrouwen te identificeren die wel en die geen verhoogd risico hebben) of na de lokale behandeling van een voorloperstadium van baarmoederhalskanker (een negatieve HPV test toont met hoge graad van zekerheid aan dat de onderliggende afwijking met succes is verwijderd, een positieve test laat zien dat nauwkeuriger vervolgonderzoek noodzakelijk is). De kost van een HPV-typering bedraagt tussen 10 en 50 Euros, bedrag dat door de patiënte moet betaald worden. 

* 10. Hoe vaak komen afwijkende uitstrijkjes voor?*  
Van elke 100 vrouwen zonder klachten die bij het bevolkingsonderzoek een uitstrijkje laten maken, is bij 5 tot 7 het uitstrijkje afwijkend. Bij heel lichte afwijkingen van het uitstrijkje is er 10% kans op een voorstadium van baarmoederhalskanker. Naarmate het uitstrijkje meer afwijkend is, neemt deze kans toe. Zo is de kans op een voorstadium van baarmoederhalskanker bij een uitstrijkje met ernstige afwijkingen ongeveer 90%. *

11. Betekent een normaal uitstrijkje dat er geen reden is voor verder onderzoek?*  
Bij een normale uitslag kunt u gerust drie jaar wachten tot het volgende bevolkingsonderzoek. Maar als er klachten zijn van bloedverlies tussen de menstruaties of van bloedverlies tijdens of na seks is het verstandig naar de huisarts te gaan. Deze beoordeelt of het zinvol is een extra uitstrijkje te maken of onderzoek naar een ontsteking te doen.
(zie ook artikel : Het Humaan Papillomavirus (HPV) en baarmoederhalskanker (of cervixkanker) op gezondheid.be)

Bron: Gezondheid.be

----------

